# Walther PPK Laser grips



## markybruster (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi all. I have a Walther PPK Smith Version and would like to know if they make laser grips for them. Thanks all


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Crimson trace used to, I don't think they do any more.


----------

